# Anyone have any opinion's, thought's or comments about Internal Security Associates?



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

While I am applying/waiting to get on the job as a LEO, I am currently looking for a good security job from a company with a good reputation. 

Today I interviewed with Internal Security Associates and was offered a job. The job will be a campus security position. I figured it would be a great chance to gain experience in a college setting that may help me when I apply for campus police positions. 

In the interview, I was told that their company has a great reputation and they may be able to help me when being considered for a LEO position. I was curious to know if anyone has any experience with this company and what the companies reputation is from an outside source.

Any thoughts, coments, or input of any kind would be deeply appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have any opinion's, thought's or comments about Internal Security Associat*

I did some per-diem work for them about 4 years ago. I came away very impressed. The company was small back then but it looks like they have grown quite a bit in the last few years. The owner is former FBI and most of the principals are all former LEO. I know that they have the McCormack and Lindemann building contracts for the state and they do quite a bit of consulting and special events (armed/unarmed). The pay is above average as well. Not a bad company in my opinion.

BTW, what campus are they working at?


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have any opinion's, thought's or comments about Internal Security Associat*

Thanks for the feedback. I start tonight at Mass Bay Community College in Frammingham. I was impressed with them during my interview but I could not tell if they were being sincere or trying to "sell" me (like other companies have done). So thank you for the input. I am very hopeful that the experience I will pick up in the college setting will help me when applying for campus pd's.

They also talked to me briefly that they often do special events. I am scheduled to work a special event in June.... There is a diplomat from Isreal coming to some conference in Wellesley and they told me that it will be protested by a few different groups. I was told that it will be a good experience to work with the police and to learn how to respect ppl's civil rights while still doing my job properly.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have any opinion's, thought's or comments about Internal Security Associat*

Security work builds a good foundation for police work such as report writing and incident response but, remember it can often lead to complacency. I worked for a company that hired everyone from marines to retired shaws baggers. Hopefully, the company you are now employed with is professional.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have any opinion's, thought's or comments about Internal Security Associat*

It is a very professional company and I am really impressed. So far they have been really helpful and understanding with some of my school obligations that I am completing the next few weeks.

The schedule kind of sucks. Alot of 10-12 hour overnight's, go home get 5 hours of sleep, then go back for another 8-12 hour shift. Very screwed up sleep pattern and my family does not recognize me anymore haha. However, I did learn today that I might have a good opportunity opening up in LE. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks


----------

